
Real-Time Lightning Map - leonvonblut
http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime
======
nightbrawler
This is awesome! I live down the road from "The Lightning Field" art
installation ... Will be cool to see how accurate this is for our remote area

[http://www.diaart.org/sites/main/lightningfield](http://www.diaart.org/sites/main/lightningfield)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lightning_Field](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lightning_Field)

------
Gys
I looked at blitzortung.org once because I was interested in detecting
lighting while being on a boat. Especially to know the distance (the direction
can be seen).

But a device can only measure the moment of discharge. Only in combination
with other devices a position of the lightning can be established.

Maybe somebody wants to have a go at this. Because there are a lot of very
expensive boats out there. Especially the ones with carbon masts...

~~~
toomuchtodo
The data is small enough you could receive the stream over Inmarsat or
Iridium. And before you rebutt cost, I know exactly how much those carbon mast
boats cost.

~~~
Gys
The other devices (preferably more then one) should be on other boats to be
effective out on the oceans. So there is bit of a chicken en egg problem: not
very useful if you are the only user.

It would be a project to discuss with a big freight company. One that has
already many boats out there anyway. Maybe to get it started and financed.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Have you looked at XM weather? I believe it'll show lightening strikes. It has
a subscription, but is of course broadcast only via the XM satellite.

[http://www.xmwxweather.com/marine/](http://www.xmwxweather.com/marine/)

~~~
Gys
Never knew of XM weather. But the reception is only in US & Canada so I guess
only interesting for coastal areas ? Nevertheless, I wonder where they get
their lightning data. Which is US-only according to the website.

------
mhb
Is there a way to show where detectors are located? Otherwise how to know if
there is no lightning in an area or no detectors?

~~~
thexa4
If you click the "Stations: off" button it shows participating stations.
Stations that measured the lightning strike are indicated in purple for a
short moment.

~~~
mhb
Ah. Thanks. It was hard to see those little dots.

------
artursapek
Where does this pull real-time lightning data from?

~~~
Gys
'Lightning data by Blitzortung.org and contributors • Blitzortung.org is a
free community project'

The data is collected by volunteers who have a certain device at home which is
connected to the internet. Its doing this for several years now I think.

------
fenomas
It took me an unpleasantly long time to figure out that this is a map of
lighTning, as in the weather phenomena. Not lighting maps for rendering.

